# Anybody ever get a scam phone call about their computer allegedly from Microsoft Windows?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2016)

Just got a call from the phone number 147-548-7455.  My husband picked it up and gave it to me because he knew I've been having problems with the computer lately.  I've heard about these Microsoft scammers in the past and that's what it sounded like to me, heavy accent, very unprofessional.  He said to check my computer because he can help me fix the problem.  I told him off and hung up on him.  This area code sounds very fishy to me too, don't know if it exists.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 22, 2016)

It's a scammer.  147 area code is not listed as a valid area code in the U.S.  Lots of complaints on-line regarding this number, portraying to be be different companies.


----------



## Carla (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes. They make their rounds every so often. I would never ever trust someone that I didn't call. Them and the IRS scammers. Still waiting to be "served", they sound so intimidating, they'll go to my place of employment. It's why I rarely answer my phone.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes, I was getting a few calls from a company claiming to be Humana wanting me to update my information.  I hung up on them as well.  Anytime someone calls me wanting me to update or calls when I know I haven't contacted them for any reason, I don't give out information till I at least call the number I know is listed to the company on my regular documentations I deal with.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 22, 2016)

I haven't gotten one from that number but they have called. They use so many different numbers, it isn't funny. I go to http://800notes.com  and check out the number. Not because I believe them but just to see what they are trying to scam when I don't answer which is all the time.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 22, 2016)

I neeeeeever answer the phone unless I recognize the caller ID.   I tell my wife not to pick up the phone, or speak to an unknown caller; they don't need to know if there is a "live" body associated with the phone number.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 22, 2016)

The last time I got a call from the computer folks who told me I was having problems with my computer, I told them I didn't have a computer.   So far they haven't called back.  Someone on this forum said to try it.  I forgot who now.  Probably just a coincidence.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2016)

It seems like the only calls I get are from scammers, I tell them that the real money is in internet fraud and hang up.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I neeeeeever answer the phone unless I recognize the caller ID.   I tell my wife not to pick up the phone, or speak to an unknown caller; they don't need to know if there is a "live" body associated with the phone number.



Nor do I Tn, but, in the case that I mentioned, it happened that I was checking my voicemail I listened to the message and at the end was asked if I would like to be connected to the number, somehow, even though, I said no, it connected me and someone answered instantly.  Kind of caught me off guard.  When they said they were from Humana, I did pause and kind of wanted to hear what they had to say, because, I did recently update my information since recently moving, but, still, it didn't strike me as legit.   

I'm not sure how it was able to have my phone dial into their call center from my voice mail, that was a new one to me, than struck me as suspicious.  When I kept receiving calls from them, I blocked their number as I did with all those callers who kept calling from election campaign centers.  It was great finding that feature on my phone.    Though I ended up blocking people I didn't mean to block as well.


----------



## Carla (Nov 22, 2016)

Must have their holiday crew working. I just got a call (call waiting, while I was on the phone) looked it up on Hiya, it was a call about computers. I don't answer calls unless I recognize the number. Now that the holiday season is here, we can expect more of the same.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes. I love letting the scammers go through their "speech" and then I tell them, "Well, I have a Mac. But can you help me fix the toilet?"


----------



## Carla (Nov 22, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Yes. I love letting the scammers go through their "speech" and then I tell them, "Well, I have a Mac. But can you help me fix the toilet?"



Good one Pookie. It would be nice to organize and think of ways to mess with them! Wonder how many calls they have to make before they get a taker. I think a least some of them are from outside the US. I am beginning to consider getting rid of my landline, I mean I pay for it to have people bug me. Think eventually phone companies will get rid of them and all we will have to use cell phones.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2016)

We used to get calls all the time. Now I don't even bother to answer it if I don't know the name or number. They can always leave a message if it is important.
I do like the one about fixing the toilet.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 22, 2016)

I got a call like that a couple months ago. I had heard about other people getting them. So when he said he was from Microsoft and there was a problem with my computer, I barely let him finish his sentence before shrieking, " OMG! OMG! I won a computer? I never had one ever, ever and I always wanted one and...Honey! Come here! I won a computer..We're getting a real live computer! OMG! OMG!  

He hung up. Bad hacker! Bad hacker! He should have asked me for a credit card number to cover the postage and they'd send it right out. He was seriously lacking in imagination, don't you think?


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 22, 2016)

I have fun with this one, I pretend to be very old and not quite there then  I keep them on the phone for ages till I feel they are very sure I am going to take the bait, then thank them very politely for giving me the info. I finish with a comment that  I will let my son know, he is a computer programmer for Microsoft. The line goes dead immediately.

XX Jeannine


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 23, 2016)

We get a lot of crap calls that we don't answer and there's never a message left the our answering machine. (Luv that answering machine.)

I likey the posts about saying we don't own a computer or fixing the toilet..


----------



## Pookie (Nov 23, 2016)

I like the calls from "the IRS" too. I like to hear their heads implode when I say, "I didn't file any taxes this year. I passed away three years ago. How the heck did you get this number? Do you know where you're calling? What's wrong with you?"


----------



## farmchild (Jan 16, 2017)

We dropped our land line about a year ago and went to cell phones.  It was a good decision, wish we had done it sooner.


----------



## LinuxCat (Mar 26, 2017)

I do the same as Wilberforce, the difference being when I am tired of the game, I tell them I use Linux.
Phone goes dead, of course.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2017)

>>>>AREA CODE LOCATION<<<<


----------

